# Is cotton yarn safe for buns?



## maisy126 (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to make sure, if it is then I will be making toys for my *future*buns. If not, I'll keep them away from it.

Thanks,

Maiz


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 28, 2008)

I use cotton yarn to tie my NIC panels together....I'm really careful as to not leave the pieces lying around where my bunnies can get a hold of them, and I cut them really short on the panels, but I know my buns have tasted them a time or two...as for them being safe, I'm not sure. Probably as long as their not ingested or something. 

You'll have to see what the others say!


Emily


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 29, 2008)

okay, I hope others post here, thanks anyways


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 29, 2008)

you'd have to be super careful that the buns didn't ingest it. it couldwrap around their insides and that would be very sad:tears2:. hmmm, i'm wondering about the dyes used to color it.................

Anna


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 29, 2008)

:shock:I don't think I should give it to them then.


----------

